# 340 wby



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I recently bought a 340 wby mag and at 60 dollars a box for ammo I need some advice on what loads have worked for you.
Thanks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Swift, Check this link. Chuck Hawks always has good info posted.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/340Wby.htm
Good shooting, Burl


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

Swift,
I use Sierra Game King and Nosler Partitions, both in weights of 250 grains. The powder I use is Reloader 25, and the charge is 93.8 grains. This is maximum, and I would recommend starting at 88.5 grains. Do not reduce the charge too much, because the Alliant Powder book states that reducing this powder too much below maximum will cause detonation. 88.5 grains is the starting point in the loading data.
I have also tried 225 grain Hornady Interbond bullets. They did not hold up well when they hit bone, and 50% weight retention is not very desirable in a cartridge like this.

IMR-4831 and IMR-7828 are also very good powders for this cartridge, but the most accurate in my rifle is RL-25.

Good Luck


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Swift,

I have to ask the question. Why did you purchase a 340 Weatherby rifle? Are going to hunt costal Alaskan brown bear, interior Grizzly or just Elk and Moose?

First thing you need a good supply of affordable cases. The Weatherby brand cases are ridiculous in price. I would suggest forming your own cases using 300 H&H Magnum, 300 Weatherby Magnum or 8mm Remington Magnum cases made from Winchester & Remington. You can work up a load to fire form using soft nose bullets designed for thin-skinned big game like deer.

.338 caliber bullets take your pick.
http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/br ... ***9016***

RCBS 2-Die Set 340 Weatherby Magnum, $24.89
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=537707

Winchester Brass 300 H&H Magnum Box of 50, $16.49
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=708721
Remington Brass 300 Weatherby Magnum Box of 100, $34.99
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=146738
Remington Brass 8mm Remington Magnum Box of 100, $32.99
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=648116

For safe and proper loads look to the websites:
http://www.accuratepowder.com/data/PerC ... data(Rifle)/338cal(8.59mm)/340%20Weatherby%20Magnum%20page%20301.pdf
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/340wemag.php

Yucky price for the real brass:
Weatherby Brass 340 Weatherby Magnum Box of 20, $18.29
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=454636
A-Square Brass 340 Weatherby Magnum Box of 20, $41.95
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=195759*


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would not have bought the odd ball caliber for the unavailability of ammo. Even it it had been given to me. There are plenty of common calibers that are available without trying to reinvent the wheel. :eyeroll:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. I wanted the 340 wby or the 338 ultra mag. I like speed and terminal velocity. The 338 RUM is impressive but I could'nt find one anywhere. The 340 I bought is from the Weatherby custom shop, (It has gorgeous wood, which I'll replace with synthetic for hunting). It has a jeweled bolt and magazine. I have mostly stainless, synthetic rifles but this one caught my eye. I don't need alot of brass, 60 will do me since I won't be shoot prarie dogs with this gun. I bought it for Elk but an African hunt isn't out of the question in the next few years. I have loaded 7828 into my 7mm rem mag so I will probably start with that. I want to shoot a 225gr bullet so the Nosler partition will likely get the nod. Again thanks for the input.


----------

